# VBSCRIPT!! Copy from excel, paste as a key stroke.. plz help! on a deadline :)



## staciedaisy (May 1, 2008)

i am trying to copy from excel and paste the clipboard as key stokes (like a macro), and not just pasting data.
this is my first script, and i learned this 2 days ago, so please be nice as i am a very newbie!!!


Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
For a = 1 To 1
WshShell.AppActivate "MICROSOFT EXCEL"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "{F2}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "{END}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "+{Home}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "^(c)"
WScript.Sleep 400
WshShell.AppActivate "MICRO KEY"
WScript.Sleep 1000
WshShell.SendKeys "{F2}"
WScript.Sleep 2000
WshShell.SendKeys "^(v)"
WScript.Sleep 4000
WshShell.SendKeys "~"
WScript.Sleep 1000
WshShell.SendKeys "%(Q)"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "(R)"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "(U)"
WScript.Sleep 4000
WshShell.SendKeys "^{INSERT}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "+{TAB}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "+{TAB}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "+{TAB}"
WScript.Sleep 1000
WshShell.AppActivate "MICROSOFT EXCEL"
WScript.Sleep 1000
WshShell.SendKeys "{TAB}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "{F2}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "{END}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "+{Home}"
WScript.Sleep 300
WshShell.SendKeys "^(c)"
WScript.Sleep 400
WshShell.AppActivate "MICRO KEY"
WScript.Sleep 400
Next
WScript.Quit

so after 
WshShell.AppActivate "MICRO KEY"
WScript.Sleep 400
i am needing to know how to paste the contents of the clipboard as keystrokes as if someone was actually typing the contents of the clipboard out. 

i am needing this done like this because the other application it is pasting into has drop down boxes which you can type into to select but not paste!

any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!

thanks soo much!

thanks in return!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

